# plant food



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*i got a plant in my tank and i think it might die soon, i have plant food called "fresh flower food for clear vases" could i use this, will it kill my piranha's?*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't use it!!!
As far as I know, that stuff is designed to keep cut flowers alive (or rather pretty) as long as possible (and not rooted plants) - god knows what it may contain, or wheter it's beneficial or perhaps leathal!!!I'm not sure about this, but better safe than sorry

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## zakzak (Oct 4, 2003)

*thnx for the warning, i was about to use some too. thnx!*


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I have never ever used plant food for my plants.
And my tanks usually have alot of live plants, and they are green and healthy.

I just give them alot of light. No plants ever died on me.
If I find a leave that looks like crap i will snip it off with a sizzor, and another sprout will come up. There growing quick too.

Ive just done this with amazon swords and bannana plants.

GL-


----------

